# Low buget graphics card



## Wraith (Aug 11, 2004)

I need a graphics card and my budget is abt rs 4000.I think i can get the geforce fx 5200 128mb or geforce mx 4000 64 mb or ati radeon 9200se in that amount but i cant decided which one to buy.I am not much into gaming but do play NFS Undergorund and Simcity and Quake 3.
I just cant seem to make my mind up....and also i cant find any reviews for the mx 4000.

Please help!!


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 11, 2004)

Geforce 4 Ti4200 128MB (256bit) for Rs.4900 or stick with ur fx5200 but it's a bad deal imo, rather get this card and u will be able to enjoy DOOM3 properly.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 11, 2004)

Not in DOOM3...just wanns play NFS Underground...more that enough for me!


----------



## suave_guy (Aug 11, 2004)

yea even i think geforce 4 Ti4200 is a better deal even if you want to play just NFS Underground.... and no doom3....

And what will you do if NFS undergound2(going to be released at the end of the year) hits the stores


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 11, 2004)

Wraith said:
			
		

> Not in DOOM3...just wanns play NFS Underground...more that enough for me!



Care to elaborate !


----------



## Wraith (Aug 12, 2004)

elaborate on??...i dont wanna play doom3...all i care abt it NFS U


----------



## hafees (Aug 12, 2004)

DOOM3 is supposed to be one of the best pc game on earth. and u dont want to play it?


----------



## Wraith (Aug 12, 2004)

I really dont care abt the hype and stuff....i just wanna play what i am comfortable with and besides i dont like FPS...i am more into racing games.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok got ur point ........i thought u meant something else.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 13, 2004)

*chip Graphic card*

Having GeForce4 MX 4000 128 mb 
Supporting DX9.0b and working cool for 4000rs round  
so can suggest u that


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: chip Graphic card*



			
				demoninside said:
			
		

> Having GeForce4 MX 4000 128 mb
> Supporting DX9.0b and working cool for 4000rs round
> so can suggest u that



Mate the geforce 4 series doesn't support DX9.0b.


----------



## ice (Aug 14, 2004)

gf4mx is dx7 :d


----------



## anidex (Aug 14, 2004)

Here's how it is :-

GeForce 4 MX: Pretty much a GeForce 2.
GeForce 4 Ti 4200: DX8.1 compliant - read as "already dead".
GeForce FX 5200: Basic DX9.0 compliant - atleast it'll last for a while (perhaps an year or slightly more).

So, the choice is quite straight forward.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 15, 2004)

Anidex the fx5200 sucks and big time. I have the card and i regret buying it in the first place. On contrary to what you said about the Ti, there seems a bit of a demand for Ti cards these days. If i were to spend 4-5k i'd do it on the Ti4200 rather than the measly 5200. But i guess to each his own, so the fx5200 might find some favour with ........


----------



## anidex (Aug 15, 2004)

> On contrary to what you said about the Ti, there seems a bit of a demand for Ti cards these days


Sure there's a demand, most people in India don't have a clue about graphics cards. If you buy a Ti 4200, you WILL NOT be able to play any games that will be released in the near future, most of them will set DX9 as the baseline. Anyway blade, trust me, you didn't do a mistake by buying an FX 5200. If you had bought a Ti 4200, you would've regretted it much more.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 15, 2004)

anidex said:
			
		

> > On contrary to what you said about the Ti, there seems a bit of a demand for Ti cards these days
> 
> 
> Sure there's a demand, most people in India don't have a clue about graphics cards. If you buy a Ti 4200, you WILL NOT be able to play any games that will be released in the near future, most of them will set DX9 as the baseline. Anyway blade, trust me, you didn't do a mistake by buying an FX 5200. If you had bought a Ti 4200, you would've regretted it much more.



i know cuz i play everyday with this crap piece of hardware and ppl with Ti who play the same games as me seem 2 get good fps as compared to me. Seriously man i think u shud use this card once, plus this bloody thing has 64bit memory against the 128 bit memory of the Ti. the clock rates for the Fx5200 are 250/333 as against the 250/500 of the Ti. Anyways u dont lose anythng other than some effects if you are using the Ti range.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 15, 2004)

ti 4200 has 256bit memory interface.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 15, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> ti 4200 has 256bit memory interface.



Get your facts straight before you post ! 


> Specifications:
> # NVIDIA GeForce4â„¢ Ti 4200 256-bit GPU
> # 64/128MB 128-bit DDR memory
> # AGP 2X/4X with fast writes and AGP texturing support


Source
Source


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> akshayt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blade_runner get your facts right, DX is always backward compatible, even if your card supports DX 8.1 & the game is DX 9c even baseline on the Ti it will run fine at DX 8.1 mode, automatically, although some game require U to enable a switch to use a special path for DX 8.1 mode like Halo


----------



## anidex (Aug 16, 2004)

64-bit bus? You must've got the FX 5200 LE/VE not the FX 5200 non-Ultra. That does SUCK a little.



> Anyways u dont lose anythng other than some effects if you are using the Ti range.


Do we need to go over this again? Most games to be released about 8-10 months from now will NOT support DX 8.1, so what's a Ti owner gonna do?


----------



## anidex (Aug 16, 2004)

> Blade_runner get your facts right, DX is always backward compatible, even if your card supports DX 8.1 & the game is DX 9c even baseline on the Ti it will run fine at DX 8.1 mode, automatically, although some game require U to enable a switch to use a special path for DX 8.1 mode like Halo


DX9 baseline means requirement of shader model 2.0+, floating point rendering pipeline, etc... etc... etc... The Ti WON'T run such games.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2004)

Mark my words, It will, Shader 9.0c support automatically gives support for Shader 8.1


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2004)

Mark my words, It will, Shader 9.0c support automatically gives support for Shader 8.1, if not they will still support OpenGL


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 16, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> blade_runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is wrong with u dude? Hurt your ego in that Sata sp2 thread, Read carefully i m the one who was telling the guy to go for a Ti whereas anidex  was telling him 2 go for a Fx5200. And thats what we were arguing about....and u pop in between and start telling me the virtues of Gfx4 Ti...well read u moron i already wrote abt it. Looks like u can't take things sportingly, isnt' it ? 

And FYI i was explaning 2 akshay dude here abt the fact that the geforce Ti has 128 bit memory bus when he was telling it to be 256bit.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 16, 2004)

anidex said:
			
		

> 64-bit bus? You must've got the FX 5200 LE/VE not the FX 5200 non-Ultra. That does SUCK a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah dude you are right most games released will not support DX8.1 thats obvious, But in the next coming months we will have a beavy of releases which will be graphically heavy, the Fx scores only 20Fps sumthng in D3 in 1024 res which is a poor score according 2 me. Now imagine if a openGl based games which should scale very well as against a DX9 game runs at such crap frame rates imagine what wud happen when more gfx heavy games release! So in all probability this card aint gonna last more than 5-6 months ! Ofcourse we cud go on and on abt this .................but i think this is enuf ! And  rather not want this to turn into a slugfest.


----------



## anidex (Aug 16, 2004)

It only scores higher because D3 isn't running floating point fragment shaders. As soon as it detects a DX9 level hardware, D3 switches over to floating point precision and on a card like the FX 5200 things don't go too well. Run the game with the same effects as the Ti using some console commands like r_*** (check the net) to disable ARBFP2 shaders and see your framerates shoot up!


----------



## anidex (Aug 16, 2004)

> Mark my words, It will, Shader 9.0c support automatically gives support for Shader 8.1, if not they will still support OpenGL


Boy you're more confused than a bunch of tequila drunk monkeys. All this while I've been telling that DX 8.1 support doesn't imply DX 9.0 support and you've been saying that DX8.1 support means DX 9.0 will be supported. Now you turn around the plate and switch to my line? You're slicker than an oil-dipped snail :lol!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2004)

> Mark my words, It will, Shader 9.0c support automatically gives support for Shader 8.1, if not they will still support OpenGL
> 
> Boy you're more confused than a bunch of tequila drunk monkeys. All this while I've been telling that DX 8.1 support doesn't imply DX 9.0 support and you've been saying that DX8.1 support means DX 9.0 will be supported. Now you turn around the plate and switch to my line? You're slicker than an oil-dipped snail :lol!



Look again, I said the same thing, DX 9 support will give support for DX 8.1 , I M out of here, U guys are getting angry


----------



## anidex (Aug 16, 2004)

> even if your card supports DX 8.1 & the game is DX 9c even baseline on the Ti it will run fine at DX 8.1 mode, automatically, although some game require U to enable a switch to use a special path for DX 8.1 mode like Halo


According to my dictionary, that means "If your card supports DX8.1 but a game needs DX9 as the baseline, the game will switch over to the DX8.1 path". That's stupid because if the baseline is DX9, where does the DX 8.1 path come from? lol!


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 16, 2004)

anidex said:
			
		

> It only scores higher because D3 isn't running floating point fragment shaders. As soon as it detects a DX9 level hardware, D3 switches over to floating point precision and on a card like the *FX 5200 things don't go too well.* Run the game with the same effects as the Ti using some console commands like r_*** (check the net) to disable ARBFP2 shaders and see your framerates shoot up!



I am gonna try this(links wud be helpful here). But  then the bottom line is both these cards wont b lasting for too long..........and from a laymans perpective, forget the shaders and DX9 the Ti wud be still giving good performance as compared to the Fx. Ans since the d3 engine will power quite a few games the layman shud b happy for the time being. 

@Gxsaurav: I aint getting angry at you, its just that akshayt p i s s e d me off with his lame comment and then you further aggravated it by accusing me of sumthng i never said.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 17, 2004)

dude i m using gf4 MX 8X series nd it is 9.0b supportive(not in market now) nd i m playing Q3, UT2004, NFS underground with a nice FSB.
So what u say


----------



## anidex (Aug 17, 2004)

And at whom was that directed?


----------



## anidex (Aug 17, 2004)

I take it that you're trying to put across the fact that you're playing Q3, UT2004 and NFSU on a GeForce 4 MX. How does that concern the ongoing discussion about DX9.0 and the related stuff? BTW, you cannot call the GeForce 4 MX DX9 compliant, hell, it ain't even DX8 compliant.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 18, 2004)

come on guys, it`s some XFX nforce 4 MX 4000,
i have checked on PCMark 2004 nd on freash dignose
both says it is 9.0b comptible so i said that but may be u know better,
so it cannot be what i thought,
sorry if that so and also thanx for telling me


----------



## anidex (Aug 19, 2004)

Don't take it personally man. Running on DX9 and DX9 compliant mean two different things, completely. Because DX is COM based, even if your card were only DX 6.0 compliant, it would run on DX9, that's the magic of COM because the queried interface would remain the same. But that doesn't mean that all the newer features in DX9 would be supported.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 20, 2004)

thanx buddy i thought as my vender also said this that this is DX9 compliment
any why thanx for telling me.
can u explain this a bit more


----------



## anidex (Aug 22, 2004)

Basically, DX9 is COM (component object model) based. Thus, the interface (or a specialized struct in layman programming terms) can provide all the functions from earlier generations of DX. That is a COOL feature of COM.

The GeForce 4 MX supports all the DX7 features, but that's it. The newer programmable architecture isn't supported. By programmable I mean vertex and pixel shaders. A lot of other features like floating point precision in the pixel stage, occlusion queries and displacement mapping (even pre-sampled look-up) isn't supported.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 24, 2004)

k
thanx buddy
thanx for the info
(THE DEMON IS REALY HAPPY NOW AND GIVE U GIFT TO LIVE IN HELL)


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 29, 2004)

what card is cheapest that can run doom 3 in 1024, all settings high(xcept maybe 1 or 2), no FSAA.. abt 30 - 40 fps is ok..on a non tweaked machine.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 29, 2004)

GeForce4 MX or GeForce4 ti 4200


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 29, 2004)

how abt fx 5200...farcry ran crappy on that...due to non tweaking my machine?

ath xp 2200+512mb pc2100+7200RPM hdd  a few appz running in bg


----------



## nikhilesh (Aug 29, 2004)

u cant play farcry properly on mx440's and FX5200's unless u over clock them like hell.my friend overclocked his XFX MX440(the same one like mine)on stock cooling from 275/286 to  400/550.and its very stable,no artifacts whatsoever.farcry ran at 1024*768 at medium settings at 35-40FPS!


----------



## bimo (Jul 19, 2006)

i have the geforce mx 4000 but i cant play the game halo on it because the pepole are invisible and the doors dose it mean i need to get a new video card


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 25, 2006)

if ur mobo supports PCI-e then use PCI-e card.(i don't remb. the name right now .....look in DIGIT.......it was in the A-list......few months back.)

i use mx4000(NFS:MW runs fine) the list includes COD2, GTA:SA.....


----------

